

A better logo for Google Music? - snippyhollow
http://syhw.posterous.com/hey-google-music-here-is-your-new-logo

======
webwanderings
BTW, don't use this service to archive your files, you can't download them
back (Amazon cloud is better in this regard).

------
hiptobecubic
Can't say I agree with this one.

